# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Happy Birthday LuitSean!!

## Miss_Sweet

*LuitSean :giveflower; 


As you travel on life's way

Happy Birthday, gentle friend
have a blessed day
May your heart be filled with wonders
as you travel on life's way

I pray your day is filled with love
and joy of every kind
May the world rise to greet you
I hope these things you find

Joy, peace and happiness
contentment in your heart
May u find all these spirit fruits
the ones that you impart 



May u have many more!

God Bless You & Keep smiling!! 
*

----------


## moments

:hbday2;
let's do party.. :Stick Out Tongue: artytime:
with lots of music..:band1::serenade::harp:
and Dace............:yahoo::eclp;:clap2:

----------


## friendlygal786

*

Many returns of the day dear Luitsean:hug2; 
I hope this day and every day is filled with joy and happiness
Enjoy and God bless*

----------


## Hina87

*LuiTsean!
May all of your wishes and dreams come true.*

----------


## Enigmatic_Persona

Best wishes on your birthday LiuTsean  :Smile:  Happy birthday!

----------


## LuiTsean

*thx buddies...thx naila...*:givefl;

----------


## RAHEN

_Happy Birthday Luitsean :givefl;_
_Happy Birthday to u ..._
_May u hve many more..._
_I wish u success,wish u happiness...wish u life that is full of happiness,_
_wish u success where ever u step, wishu u prosperity and the love of ur ppl....like ur poetries...keep coming...
Have a great life ahead.._

  

_Allah always bless u_
_keep smiling..._

----------


## raiazlan

happy birthday LuitSean may Allah bless u with all possible success and progress.

----------


## Fairy

*Happy Birthday :giveflower;*

----------


## Muzna

Happy Birthday LuitSean  :Smile:

----------


## LuiTsean

*really, u buddies did so much for me tht i never cld dream...thx..and a special gift for u....check ur user CP...*:wink:

----------


## villies

Many Many Happy Returns of The Day Luitseen :giveflower;
May you have 1000 More...!
I wish All Of Your Dreams Comes True in The very Next Year
*AMEEN*

----------

